# I made dangling bells for the door.



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I made them using very pretty grosgrain ribbon and large bells I bought at a craft store.

It is VERY nice.

Wolfie could use them to ask to go outside to go potty. I put them on the kitchen door which leads to the steps to go outside. He won't go down any stairs and can't get to the back door to scratch or bark.

I ring them each time I am going to take him outside and say "Outside potty".

I am almost trained to do it each time now.......let's see how long it takes to train Wolfie!

I had enough ribbon left over to make a cute collar for him! I made a beautiful bow and stitched it on the collar part and have velcro to put it on and off easily.

LOL.

I should make a book all about making dog crafts for your Maltese.

:biggrin: 

I'll try to get some camera away from dh or the teens to get pictures of my creations but don't hold your breath.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I wanna see PICS!!

If he's not interested/afraid of ringing them, put a dab of peanut butter on them and as soon as it makes the jingle sound say "potty!" and bring him out immediately (whether or not he has to go). He'll get it.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I made them using very pretty grosgrain ribbon and large bells I bought at a craft store.
> 
> It is VERY nice.
> 
> ...


Oh, I want to see pictures! I need to try to train Midis to use bells because this incessant barking is about to jump on my last nerve! He has spells about 5 p.m. everyday barking. I know the first two times it is to go out and poop and then pee (can't possibly do both in one outing), but after that he just barks! I try to play with him after I know he's finished going out, but he loses interest and then starts barking again. I think he wants me to get off the computer and go sit in the living room and read. And I will, in about 15 minutes. Whew.
Anyway, sorry for going on but Midis is just going on and on right now. 
Post pics!

Cyndi


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I've considered purchasing the door bell. I am attempting to train. Ollie is still quite young, but it's time to stop going potty on every throw rug in the house!

Chris


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

We just love the bell at the door. It is the coolest thing ever.

We went with a cowbell-

more cowbell


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok you are just too crafty for me! that is awesome though, I' can't wait to see the pics of your efforts. And also to see if you can get Wolfie bell trained...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Can't wait to welcome Wolfie to the bellringers club!

Josie says: I'm running for president!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Can't wait to welcome Wolfie to the bellringers club!
> 
> Josie says: I'm running for president![/B]


LOL...Josie may have some stiff competition. Zoe not only rings her bells to go outside. But she will ring them with GUSTO when she just WANTS something! EEK!! I've created a monster! :HistericalSmiley: I really love that she does ring them to alert me if I'm not by the door she goes out, but sheesh....last night I was on line and I had their dinner on the counter "marinating" and she got really impatient. I decided to see how long she would ring the bells before she gave up. It got louder and more frustrated sounding as time went on. I gave up after about 10 min. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't give Josie any ideas. :eusa_hand: 

Josie says: Okay, Zoe can be president, but I want to be vice president!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has Josie done the "ring the bells...go outside for a few secs, come back in so I can have a treat" trick yet? Or what about in nice weather the "ring the bells to go outside and just BE outside in the glorious weather, regardless of mommy's schedule" trick? Or the famous, "ring the bells to get mommy's attention and then trot out to the pantry where the treats are kept" trick? Or my personal favorite, the "ring the bells in total frustration and a bit of anger because mommy made me come inside before I was ready and I'm p.o.'d" trick?

Zoe says: Josie I'd love to have you as my V.P. I think are names together has a nice "ring" to it! I can see it on a campaign button now. And I have soooooo many bell tricks to share with you, as I'm sure you have some to share with me.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have had bells hanging on my front door for over 6 months. I ring them to show them when I take them out to potty and they just look at me like "I know we are going potty." "You don't have to tell us." At least it works as a timer!!! I know when my kids get home and when they break curfew!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice bells!!!!!!!

Was going to add that Ollie rings not only when he has to go out, but when his food or water dish is empty, lol.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

Chase is a bellringer too. Chance, not so much.

Chase is funny with the bells. He will ring them once lightly, and if you don't jump right up to take him out, each following ring will become louder as he comes from underneath and rams his skull into them LoL. He usually follows the ring with a direct glare at you as if to say, "Come on already! I have to pee NOW!!" He also started ringing just to say I want to go outside and mess around and find random things on the ground or in the dirt that I want to put in my mouth... Yeah.. good times. LoL


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

I have trained previous dogs to ring bells, but puppy and me are too lazy! She looks at me and whines when she gotta. However, I usually take her out before then!


----------

